# Как устранить все проблемы Portage

## lefsha

После очередных обновлений у меня перестала работать сеть, фотоаппарат опознаваться на ноуте. Кроме того была куча других небольших недоработок, которые расстраивали, но мешали жить несильно.

Когда же нахлынула эта беда с сетью и фото, я решил что надо что-то менять.

Вообщем я поставил патч на Gentoo или точнее будет сказать положил...

Называется он Ubuntu 8.04. Теперь все работает прекрасно. Даже кнопочки изменяющие звук в динамике.

Пока я доволен. И наверно буду ставить этот патч и на стационарную машину.

Остальным желаю удачи и терпения с Gentoo.

Более 4 лет прошло с того момента как я поставил себе Gentoo - пришло время что-то менять...

----------

## brezblock

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> После очередных обновлений у меня перестала работать сеть, фотоаппарат опознаваться на ноуте. Кроме того была куча других небольших недоработок, которые расстраивали, но мешали жить несильно.
> 
> Когда же нахлынула эта беда с сетью и фото, я решил что надо что-то менять.
> 
> Вообщем я поставил патч на Gentoo или точнее будет сказать положил...
> ...

 

Читайте в следующем Gentoo Monthly Newsletter

"Исход lefsha: правда или вымысел?"

"Эксклюзивное интервью с lefsha"

"Gentoo Foundation комментирует уход lefsha"

"Сообщество Gentoo в глубокой скорби. Комментарии с места событий"

"Массовые беспорядки вызванные уходом lefsha. Фоторепортаж."

----------

## calculator

 :Smile: 

----------

## lefsha

 :Embarassed: 

A esli serjezno to Gentoo - ne nuzhen...

Tem bolee v takom vide kakim on stanovitsja.

Ja dumjau ja daleko ne pervy i ne poslednij, kto pokidaet Gentoo.

Kstati na schet foruma. U idealnoj sitemy forum dolzhen byt pustoj.

Beshennoe napolnenie etogo foruma tozhe o chem to govorit...

V Ubuntu ja tolko 1 raz pochital podderzhku o tom kak vykluchit touchpad.

P.S. A napisal ja sjuda za tem chtoby natolknut na mysl tech u kogo problemy s Gentoo.

drugie to ved sjuda ne pishut ili ja ne prav?

I sovsem ne za tem zachem Vy podumali...

----------

## calculator

Ja dumjau ja daleko ne pervy i ne poslednij, kto pokidaet Gentoo. 

Да нет конечно, но обычно люди в Arch уходят, а ни как не в ubuntu  :Smile:  Может просто отпуск?  :Wink: 

----------

## brezblock

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> :oops: 
> 
> A esli serjezno to Gentoo - ne nuzhen...
> 
> Tem bolee v takom vide kakim on stanovitsja.
> ...

 

Незнаю комрад. У каждого есть право выбора и каждый по-своему прав :)

Лично я всю Джентушную жизнь (около 4-х лет) провел на анстебле. Иногда, при обновлении ловил такие косяки, что было жутко :)

Но как показывала практика в 80-90% косяков были виновны мои руки и простая невнимательность. Посему почти каждая проблема просто увеличивала мой опыт в использовании этого замечательного дистрибутива и Linux в частности, ведь приходилось не только исправлять последствия, но и лесть в чужой код\править чужие ебилды и т.д. Лично мне это до сих пор безумно интересно :)

По опыту работы, сталкивался с разным зоопарком, от Slakware, Ubuntu, CentOS до купленного RHEL, SUSE .e.t.c. но в большинстве случаев мне не хватало подхода и гибкости Дженту. Я не фанатик и не собираюсь переводить ентерпрайз кластер Оракл+RHEL на Дженту (хотя это реально), я просто считаю что каждой задаче -- свой дистр, ровно как и каждому юзеру -- свой :)

А вот категорично обвинять систему, и уходить с пафосом -- по меньшей мере это не красиво. Попробовал, не твое — тихонько попращайся и шукай свой.

:)

----------

## lefsha

 *Quote:*   

> А вот категорично обвинять систему, и уходить с пафосом -- по меньшей мере это не красиво. Попробовал, не твое — тихонько попращайся и шукай свой. 

 

Где Вы пафос увидели? Вполне трезвый расчет и анализ.

А на счет проблем Gentoo не надо басен. Весь форум ими забит.

Идите и читайте. То одно рухнет, то другое. И сейчас больше чем раньше.

Я не думаю, что Gentoo что-то светит.

Ресуров - времени и сил он требует на порядок больше чем любой другой дистрибутив.

А вот преимущест на этом основании и не найти что-то.

Я лично его использовал только потому, что привык к BSD.

И хотел чтобы было так же. Но там все таки лучше сделано.

Так что для изучения Linux - Gentoo хорош.

А вот для использования нет.

Получается все что касается денег не касается Gentoo.

И еще раз, написал я это сообщение не Вам! Вы бы могли его пропустить не быть в каждой бочке затычкой. Написал я тем у кого проблемы с системой и кто тратит кучу времени, чтобы что-то заработало. Если люди просто хотят пользоваться системой, то им нет смысла убивать кучу времени на ерунду. Так что Вы тоже неверно поняли смысл.

Хотя я уже написал об этом к тому времени...

----------

## lefsha

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Ja dumjau ja daleko ne pervy i ne poslednij, kto pokidaet Gentoo. 
> 
> Да нет конечно, но обычно люди в Arch уходят, а ни как не в ubuntu  Может просто отпуск? 

 

Довольно странное заявление. Я думал что Arch используют от силы "5 человек"...

Посмотрите на статистику и будет понятно что относится к обычно...

----------

## calculator

Статистико? А где оно? Просто по своему ощущению сложил такое представление общаясь с людьми на форумах, irc, в жизни, etc.

----------

## Azik

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Kstati na schet foruma. U idealnoj sitemy forum dolzhen byt pustoj.
> 
> Beshennoe napolnenie etogo foruma tozhe o chem to govorit...
> ...

 

Бггг... Мне вспомнился убунтувщик, который спрашивал у меня как сделать звук у него на ноуте. И я, несмотря на чужеродность архитектуры (какого, спрашивается, выкинули из системы alsaconf?) оный звук сделал. Как ни странно, но все почему-то лезут в документацию Gentoo, наверное, потому что гентушники - это как первопроходцы, которые ловят все шишки на себя, а потом делятся проблемами и их решениями.

Ваша описанная система - не идеальная, она мертвая. Если нет обратной связи - значит нет пользователей, которые пользуются ею. Либо разработчик не позаботился об обратной связи  :Smile: . Так что наполняемость этого форума отнюдь не говорит о косячности системы. Это не какой-то хелпдеск техподдержки, не  забывайте этого. Здесь не только обсуждают проблемы, здесь становятся частью сообщества.

----------

## brezblock

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> И еще раз, написал я это сообщение не Вам! Вы бы могли его пропустить не быть в каждой бочке затычкой.

 

Я наверно Вас шокирую... но эта страничка.. понимаете... это форум. Если сообщение адресовано кому-то лично или не интересно широкому кругу людей -- есть ПМ, есть блоги, есть ЖЖ. 

Ваша тема относится скорее к ЖЖ :) Во всяком случае инет забит ЖЖ с темами "Достали баги {$distrib_old}, ушел на {$distrib_new}"

На счет того, что изучить Linux используя Gentoo нельзя -- бред :) Как было замечено, если на _ентерпрайз_ и _юзер френдли_ что-то не работает -- все лезут в gentoo-wiki и bugzila.gentoo, о чем свидетельствует обилие проблем в _благополучной_ убунуте, описанных в ее форумах ;)

----------

## iamFake

а может у вас чтото с руками?

----------

## cord

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Ja dumjau ja daleko ne pervy i ne poslednij, kto pokidaet Gentoo. 
> 
> Да нет конечно, но обычно люди в Arch уходят, а ни как не в ubuntu  Может просто отпуск? 

 

А что, убунту это линукс? мне казалось это виста с custom-оформлением

(с)

----------

## lefsha

 *calculator wrote:*   

> Статистико? А где оно? Просто по своему ощущению сложил такое представление общаясь с людьми на форумах, irc, в жизни, etc.

 

Nu razumeetsja. Esli dalshe svoej kvartiry ne vyhodit, to i ne takoj vyvod mozhno sdelat...

----------

## lefsha

 *Azik wrote:*   

> Если нет обратной связи - значит нет пользователей, которые пользуются ею.

 

Bezdokazatlno moj drug bezdokazatelno. N svete tak mnogo obratnyh primerov...

Tak chto vashe polozhenie lozhno.

 *Quote:*   

> Мне вспомнился убунтувщик, который спрашивал у меня как сделать звук у него на ноуте. И я, несмотря на чужеродность архитектуры (какого, спрашивается, выкинули из системы alsaconf?) оный звук сделал. 

 

U vas voobshe logika hromaet... Chto vy etim skazat hoteli? Chto vy molodec i vam pirozhok s polki?

Tak vrode by ne ob etom rech...

----------

## lefsha

 *brezblock wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я наверно Вас шокирую... но эта страничка.. понимаете... это форум. Если сообщение адресовано кому-то лично или не интересно широкому кругу людей -- есть ПМ, есть блоги, есть ЖЖ.

 

Ja rad za vas. No esli coobschenie idet o tom, chto ne rabotaet printer, a u vas ne rabotaet monitor, to naverno mozhno doperet,

chto ono ne dlja vas. A mozhno otvetit i ustroit protest, chto mol kakogo hrena tut rech o prinetere esli slomalsja monitor...

Vot vy tak i sdelali - tak chto nechego penjat....

 *Quote:*   

> На счет того, что изучить Linux используя Gentoo нельзя -- бред 
> 
> 

 

A esli eto bred, to skazhite zachem Vy ego sjuda pishite? Ili on Vam spat ne daet???

Neploho kak by soglasovyvat svoi pisma s temoj...

 *Quote:*   

> Как было замечено, если на _ентерпрайз_ и _юзер френдли_ что-то не работает -- все лезут в gentoo-wiki и bugzila.gentoo, о чем свидетельствует обилие проблем в _благополучной_ убунуте, описанных в ее форумах 
> 
> 

 

Poka ne lazil. Da i osobo ne jasno zachem lezt...

1. Portage - net. Ego bugs ne interesny.

2. Problemy s otdelnymi programami - vopros k avtoru Program, no nikak ne k Gentoo soobschestvu. Nu ili vopros  k tem kto sobiral.

V smysle Ubuntu+Debian

Vy izviniti no ja ne ponjal kak Gentoo forum mozhet pomoch v problemach Ubuntu naprimer.

----------

## Gitler

ну ладно 

ну не нравиться тебе Gentoo

ну иди на форум Ubuntu и говори всем какие тут плохие все

я думаю тебя там встретят с пониманием

и будут заглядивать к нам из подтишка когда на их форуме про их ошибки никто нечего не знает

----------

## Azik

 *lefsha wrote:*   

>  *Azik wrote:*   Мне вспомнился убунтувщик, который спрашивал у меня как сделать звук у него на ноуте. И я, несмотря на чужеродность архитектуры (какого, спрашивается, выкинули из системы alsaconf?) оный звук сделал.  
> 
> U vas voobshe logika hromaet... Chto vy etim skazat hoteli? Chto vy molodec i vam pirozhok s polki?
> 
> Tak vrode by ne ob etom rech...

 

Да ничего не хотел сказать. Просто убунтувщик на гентушном форуме, агитирующий в свою веру - это... мнэээ... выглядит весело, если принимать во внимание уровень компетенции обитателей этого форума. Вы уж там держитесь, не растеряйте запас знаний, который получили.

----------

## alexxy

ну на меня убунтологи никогда не производили вменяемого впечатления. 

я давно юзаю генту (лет 5-6 уже) у меня все работает =)

ЗЫ убунтологи они даже хуже вантузятнегоф. Если те слышали про линукс. То эти считают что они крутые линуксойды. При этом ничего не зная =)

----------

## Night Nord

Братья! Одумайтесь! Как вы не видите героического и самоотверженного поступка нашего брата lefsha. Он покинул нашу спокойную гавань, чтобы окунутся в мир хаоса, смерти и разложения, окружающий ее, дабы обрести мудрость и жизненную стойкость и принести ее свет в нашу тихую обитель! Посмотрите какие лишения он терпит, пользуясь столь чуждым нам творением сил зла и хаоса - пока его лишили родного языка, но он выкрутился, и пишет транслитом, он вынужден ставить проклятые бинарные пакеты, собираемые в неведомых обителях зла, и даже его светлый разум не избег ужастной участи - в него прокралась тьма и неверие, царящие снаружи! Но скоро на его голову рухнет еще больше бед и лишений, и в этот час, когда ему больше всего нужна поддержка своих братьев, вы отворачивайтесь от него! Одумайтесь!

Да пребудет с нашим братом portage, пусть его свет озарит его путь и очистит его разум. А мы пока воздадим за сохрание его души emerge -1e @everything

----------

## alexxy

Nigth Nord жжешь =)

Впрочем в твоих словах есть доля истины =)

----------

## lefsha

 *alexxy wrote:*   

> ну на меня убунтологи никогда не производили вменяемого впечатления. 
> 
> я давно юзаю генту (лет 5-6 уже) у меня все работает =)
> 
> ЗЫ убунтологи они даже хуже вантузятнегоф. Если те слышали про линукс. То эти считают что они крутые линуксойды. При этом ничего не зная =)

 

Сожалею. Это похоже в основном подростковый форум. Так что как видно Вам больше доставляет удовольствия обсуждать друг друга и мерится пиписьками...

Ничего. Подрастете и поумнеете.

Не смею более задерживать.

----------

## alexxy

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Сожалею. Это похоже в основном подростковый форум. Так что как видно Вам больше доставляет удовольствия обсуждать друг друга и мерится пиписьками...
> 
> Ничего. Подрастете и поумнеете.
> ...

 

Хм.. Подростковый говоришь? А ты с чем работаешь и для чего используешь линукс?

Я например кластеры HPC делаю. Опять же на gentoo. Как на наиболее удачной для этого платформе.

А вообще физик теоретик. 

А вообще все проблемы которые возникают у пользователей gentoo идут от кривости их рук же. =)

Ну если вы уходите на убунту ваше дело. Постите подобные сообщения на форумах крутых продвинутых дядьков убунтогов.  Уж они то точно знают что длеают и членомерством с compiz и гном не занимаются =)

----------

## Civil

Джента никогда и не позиционировалась, как система для всех. Те в ней хочет жить должны *четко* понимать, что они получают и какой ценой.

----------

## lefsha

 *alexxy wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А вообще физик теоретик. 
> 
> 

 

Я не знаю какой Вы физик, но по вашему тексту больше похожи на подростка.

----------

## lefsha

 *Civil wrote:*   

> Джента никогда и не позиционировалась, как система для всех. Те в ней хочет жить должны *четко* понимать, что они получают и какой ценой.

 

Плох тот солдат, который не мечтает стать генералом.

У системы должны быть какие-то преимущества ну или она должна быть нацелена на какие-то преимущества. Иначе число пользователей будет падать и она превратится в изгоя.

Пока Gentoo стоит именно на этом направлении.

Мне кажется, что либо нас ожидают серьезные измения в политике, либо дистрибутив начнет распадаться.

Смотрите статистику на http://www.desktoplinux.com

2004   -  8.1%

2006   -  9.6%

2007   -  7.2%

2008   -  ?

Т.е больше 10% Gentoo так и не взял и теперь будет скорее терять позиции.

Далее он будет терять разработчиков ну и понятно чем это кончится...

Так же интересно посмотреть тут:

http://distrowatch.com/

2002    3th place

2003    4th place

2004    7th place

2005    9th place

2006   10th place

2007   13th place

2008  ~15th place 

Что только подтверждает мою мысль.

Причем надо заметить, что второй список хуже для Gentoo чем первый.

Потому как терять долю рынка оставаясь на одной и той же позиции это одно. Объясняется  бешенной популярностью какого-то одного дистрибутива, которая может изменится.

Т.е. можно было бы сказать, что вся вина лежит на Ubuntu - например.

Но если дистрибутив падает и по сравнению с другими новыми и старыми и стоит хуже своего прародителя FreeBSD, то тут дела совсем плохи.

Причем они будут тем хуже чем больше доля линкусов будет на десктопе.

Т.е. Gentoo не сможет профитировать от растущего кол-ва десктопов.

Про серверы и говорить нечего ни один нормальный администратор сети туда его не поставит.

Вот такие получаются пироги...

----------

## Azik

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> У системы должны быть какие-то преимущества ну или она должна быть нацелена на какие-то преимущества. Иначе число пользователей будет падать и она превратится в изгоя.
> 
> 

 

Что-то у вас логика хромает. На обе ноги. Что-то я не заметил, какие преимущества есть у Ubuntu? Что есть у Ubuntu и нету в Debian? Если вы за 4 года так и не разглядели преимуществ Gentoo - то мне даже не жалко, что вы ушли на Ubuntu. 

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Мне кажется, что либо нас ожидают серьезные измения в политике, либо дистрибутив начнет распадаться.
> 
> 

 

Извините, не вас, а нас. И это сугубо наше дело, куда расти и развиваться. Дистрибутив каждый год (примерно конец зимы - начало весны) распадается и все никак не распадется.

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Смотрите статистику на http://www.desktoplinux.com
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Вы все еще меряетесь пиписьками? И кто тут подросток?

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Про серверы и говорить нечего ни один нормальный администратор сети туда его не поставит.
> 
> 

 

Все правильно, админ истинной веры туда поставит Windows. Говорите за себя.

----------

## zvn

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Вот такие получаются пироги...

 

Не считайте, пожалуйста, мой вопрос язвительным. А что Вы думаете о debian, centos, freebsd, opensolaris, slackware, opensuse, sabayon? Т.е. делали аналогичный анализ?Last edited by zvn on Mon Jul 21, 2008 10:35 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## alexxy

 *lefsha wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Я не знаю какой Вы физик, но по вашему тексту больше похожи на подростка.

 

Ну про высказывания не я начал =) Больше всего подростка напоминаете именно вы. С убунтой =)

Если в генту по вашему все так плохо так идите пишите это на форуме убунты например или в винфаке.

Гента развивается и ставить ее мона куда угодно от кпк до класетров. Народ в NASA наприемр кластеры на gentoo держит =)

Бубунта это нечто попсовое. Ее в основном любят виндузятнеки. Вы видмо латентный виндузятнег  :Wink: 

----------

## Night Nord

2Лефша: "Уходя - уходи". Сказал, что уйдешь да и не будешь заглядывать сюда - так что трепешься? Очень хочется убедить окружающих, что ты прав и надо валить с генты? Или ты хочешь убедить в этом себя?

Убунта - хороший дистрибутив, никто не спорит. Но это дистрибутив для "обычных пользователей". Которым воткнул флэшку - она заработала, а как, почему и зачем - да кому оно надо? Если вам неинтерестно как работает линукс внутри, вы не разглядываете с интересом новые фичи я ядре или пользуйтесь (о ужас!) genkernel, навостряте hal не из-за того, чтобы узнать как оно работает, а из-за того, что вам лень писать mount ..., ну... Тогда непонятно, что вы делали на генту столько времени. Купились на обещания сверх-производительности?

Каждый линукс для своих целей. Убунта - ака "бесплатная винда", все из коробки, а если чего-то не так - "Обратитесь к системному администратору", он умный - он поможет...

----------

## cord

 *Night Nord wrote:*   

> Купились на обещания сверх-производительности?
> 
> 

 

А кто на это не купился?  :Smile: 

У джентушнегов даже скорость света на 0,013% выше чем у остальных.

----------

